# Get well soon Talys!



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2018)

Phil, to cheer you up after your stroke, I took some photos for you yesterday as a substitute for your going on a bird shoot. It was a gorgeous summer day in the middle of a heat wave (29 oC, 84 F, cool for the USA). The rare bittern we saw a month ago has bred two chicks, and by good luck they came out to play for us. They are large but still can't fly. So, you can take some reflected enjoyment.
Best wishes
Alan


----------



## xps (Jul 3, 2018)

My best wishes too!
To recover from stroke is hard work, but worth the way to go

Get soon well!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2018)

I hope you have a quick recovery. Watch out for your balance and falling as you get better, you don’t want to add a concussion to the mix....


----------



## dak723 (Jul 3, 2018)

Wishing you a quick and full recovery!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 3, 2018)

Wishing a you a quick recovery.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2018)

Wishing you a quick and full recovery! God speed.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2018)

Wishing you a quick and full recovery!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2018)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2018)

Best Wishes to you, hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2018)

Get well soon, my friend. I understand well the stresses that come with something so major. May you be blessed with health _*and*_ prosperity.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Phil. 
Sorry to hear you have suffered such a horrible set back, from your other post it sounds like you are in very good hands. Hopefully lots of people are fussing over you ;D take care and get well soon. 

Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 3, 2018)

Hope all goes well with surgery and you are on the road to recovery.

Best,
A


----------

